# Really bad dribble rash - how can I get rid of it?



## suzanne108

I tried sudocrem - didn't work. Asked at the chemist if there was something I could buy and he said to try vaseline - didn't work. Went to the docs because she was scratching it and made it bleed :( he prescribed calamine lotion - didn't work. So I bought some calamine cream because the lotion was hard to get under her double chin hehe - that didn't work :dohh:

I've tried leaving it cream free and it just got worse!

I make a big effort to keep it clean and dry, she doesn't even dribble that much I don't know why its so bad!

Any ideas? Keep getting tempted to try bepanthan or metanium??? Should I just go back to docs? HV?

Help :D thanks x


----------



## xxx bex xxx

is it on her neck or her face?...if its on her neck and not open sores then try talcum powder.


----------



## Lara310809

if it's on the neck, I have used Sudocrem in the past. If it looks raw and smells cheesy, it is a sign of fungal growth. I've been advised to use Canesten thrush cream in that situation, and it clears it up witihin a day or so. After that you can use Sudocrem as a barrier to protect. When it was more sensitive, I would just wash and dry under her neck creases carefully, but now I use baby shampoo in there, and it seems to clean it well. 

If it's on the chin, dab it dry (rubbing will only aggravate it more) and put a light coat of Vaseline on. I have the one with aloe vera, because it's particularly good for skin. It's perfectly safe for LO to lick, but I don't know if Sudocrem is


----------



## suzanne108

Its under her chin and on her neck/top of chest x


----------



## lisac25

my Lo had a bad dribble/teething rash on her chin last week, well it had been there a while before that, but the sudo and vaseline that usually work werent toching it this time so i tried a cream called kamilosan think thats how its spelled, its a nipple cream, but its a good barrier, it has chamomile in it so was soothing, took the redness down and had beeswax and lonolin in it to form a barrier, worked a treat its all gone now x


----------



## xxx bex xxx

id try talc then...cleared lexi's up the next day.


----------



## teal

Awww poor girl :( My son had really bad dribble rash and someone suggested kamillosan - I tried it and within 2 days it was gone :flower: xx


----------



## Blondie

we're currently in the same situation, GP told me to use metanium cream which did nothing but someone has just suggested nipple cream to me so i'm going to try some lanisol and see if that works.


----------



## curlykate

I've used Lansinoh on Devin.
It wasn't dribble rash, but he found a new trick...sucking on his bottom lip. After a few days, his bottom lip/chin area was so rashy and red, but he wouldn't stop sucking!
I had to wait until he was sleeping to use the Lansinoh though, because he would just suck it off. I know it's safe for him, but I don't think he's supposed to eat that much of it! lol


----------



## Jchihuahua

The doc told me not to use sudocrem on Daisy's face and prescribed E45 which has done no good. Daisy has a red, dry patch on each side of her mouth from dribbling and having her hands in her mouth. I've just started with oilatum so I'm hoping that might help.


----------



## jaybee

Tobi has had this for a while too. 
Do you BF? I have found that when he pulls off, if I allow some milk to drip onto the rash and gently rub it in, it helps the redness go down straight away. 
Also we use a South Africa cream called Camphor Cream which has helped no end. 
Have you tried an Aloe Vera based product?

The best thing though is prevention in the long run. Lots of bibs and change them before they get too wet. I have had to go out and buy about 15 new dribble bibs (with the plastic on the back) and find I can go through 10-15 a day!! and that really does help. 

Hope it gets better soon. xx


----------



## bubbles123

LO had this, I tried everything. Eventually it went away with the help of 2 courses of antibiotics as it got infected, it was so red raw. He's allergic to Sudocreme so I now keep it at bay with aqueous cream and a bit of Vaseline and making sure I wipe his face constantly to keep the area dry (gently through so you don't irritate the skin)


----------



## Raggydoll

I use hydramol which works wonders. I also pop some liquid talc on her neck after her bath. :flower:


----------

